# how much r u guys charging?



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

just wondering what other people are charging to plow and to shovel/snowblow per hour?
i am charging $125 to plow and $50 to snowblow/shovel per hour


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bella32;610119 said:


> just wondering what other people are charging to plow and to shovel/snowblow per hour?
> i am charging $125 to plow and $50 to snowblow/shovel per hour


who are you charging this too?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

and what are you plowing for this money?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

pricing in the NE can be exspensive as much as $200.00 phr. based on the size; again as someone mentioned " who youcharging"


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I charge upwards of $350.00 per hour to shovel-guess thats why i dont get any of that kinda work (Damn Lowballers!)


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;610260 said:


> I charge upwards of $350.00 per hour to shovel-guess thats why i dont get any of that kinda work (Damn Lowballers!)


In canadian I hope lol


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I plow for gas money and send my shovelers out for Charity.


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

im charging this to my customers


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

commercial residential whoever i am doing work for


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bella32;610851 said:


> commercial residential whoever i am doing work for


how much do you want to make?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm a millionaire and I pay people to let me plow their driveway.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

make the most you can, surely it's at least one of the reasons you decided to go into business.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

grandview;610868 said:


> I'm a millionaire and I pay people to let me plow their driveway.


Will you service IA? I know it is a trip. You can plow my drives and we can split the 30 pack of Old Style I get per hour?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

bella32;610119 said:


> just wondering what other people are charging to plow and to shovel/snowblow per hour?
> i am charging $125 to plow and $50 to snowblow/shovel per hour


Sounds like a rate that you can make some good money at to me...

But you'll never get a way with that with resi's, that's why all my lawn customers have there own plow guy to...cause I won't even bother.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope you don't live in the same neighborhood as the guy in this ad I found on craigslist.

----------------------------
hello 
my son and i are gonna be snow blowing this winter to help him get college money.we have a 2 new snow blowers and are ready to do your driveway and sidewalk! we currently are only doing woodlawn.we will snowblow your driveway&snowblow or shovel your sidewalk for $15-$20 up to 15 inches! 
what plow guy will do that? 
rich & zach


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

plownoob;611738 said:


> owblow or shovel your sidewalk for $15-$20 up to 15 inches!
> what plow guy will do that?
> rich & zach


lmao are people mentally ********


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

well thanks for alll the sarcastic responses


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, then the residential people see that and they want something for nothing. Just hopin for that money to fall from the sky. we usually make about $100-$175.00 an hour.


----------



## AJ Watson (Jan 15, 2006)

$100- 125 in omaha. Still idiots in omaha that work for $75hr. But we only get to plow 5-7 times per year. 20hours * $100 = $2,000 * 5 storms = $10,000


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

AJ Watson;612713 said:


> $100- 125 in omaha. Still idiots in omaha that work for $75hr. But we only get to plow 5-7 times per year. 20hours * $100 = $2,000 * 5 storms = $10,000


Your route takes 20 hours?


----------



## MainePlowGuy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe he has more than one truck, 2 trucks plowing 10 hours each = 20 Hours

or

20 trucks plowing 1 hour = 20 hours


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

ya people around toledo r getting between 85-125 an hour also for plowing


----------

